# Quizz: Violins orchestration on Mike Oldfield "the killings fields" main theme



## Christian64 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi,
Mike Oldfield composed this beautiful theme:



In your opinion, how many violins there are and how they are harmonized?
Thanks!


----------

